# PM 1236 Base Dimensions



## Ray C (Apr 4, 2013)

All,

BEWARE:  I'm not entirely certain if all PM 1236 bases have the same bolt hole pattern.  Use this at your own risk.  That said, several people have asked me to post these dimensions.  Sadly, I cannot measure the distance between the two pedestals because I use a different base now.  Perhaps others can compare these dimensions and we can improve the drawing and also verify if the hole-patterns have remained equal over the years.  I'll gladly update the document accordingly if folks provide factual feedback.

Ray

EDIT:  The bases appear to use US measurements on the outsides and the bolt holes are placed symmetrically with what appears to be metric unit spacing.  I've represented all dimensions in US inches.  The hole diameter is 3/4" and I would plan to use 1/2 or 3/8" diameter bolts to allow enough "wiggle room" to line things up.

EDIT 2:  The hole pattern here represents the bottom of the pedestals -not the topside that connects to the bed footings of the lathe unit.


PDF Enclosed:
View attachment PM1236 Base Dimensions.pdf


----------



## Ray C (May 28, 2013)

All,

MikeWi was good enough to inform me that his base dimensions correspond with what's shown here with the exception that the hole diameters were 0.62" and not 0.75.  That said, it might be advisable to plan on 1/2" bolts instead of something larger.


Ray


----------



## GaryK (May 28, 2013)

HERE is link showing the base with a drawing I made for my PM1236

It has everything except the hole pattern since they might vary since there is so much slop when you mount
the lathe to the bases. 

Setting the lathe on the base and transferring the holes to the base is the safest course. It can't fail.

Gary


----------

